
Mattel casts NASA Curiosity rover die with new Hot Wheels toy - iuguy
http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/02/mattel-hot-wheels-nasa-curiosity-rover/
======
bediger4000
Interesting, but it doesn't have the strange 6-wheel suspension of a real
rover. Not only does the suspension have 6 wheels, but I understand there's a
differential inside linking left and right sides, so the body of the rover
rotates (in pitch) only half the angular displacement between the two sides of
the suspension.

